# Mark Webber Signs for the BMW WilliamsF1 Team



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Mark Webber Signs for the BMW WilliamsF1 Team 
07/28/2004 

Oxford, 28 July 2004. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team confirmed today that Mark Webber has signed for the team for the 2005 season and beyond. 
The signing of the highly acclaimed 27 year-old Australian reflects a long-term mutual interest between team and driver.

"Mark is self-evidently a highly talented driver," said BMW WilliamsF1 Team Principal Frank Williams, "But his tenacity, determination and motivation are also qualities we prize at Williams. As a team we have traditionally prospered with drivers who have a down-to-earth, 'let's get on with it' attitude. Mark is certainly in that mould, and I am delighted he has agreed to join the team for 2005."

For his part, Webber said on the signing of the agreement, "The deal I have agreed with Williams today really is the most significant milestone in my career to date, and I have great expectations of what we can achieve together. Of course I am focused on my job for the remainder of this season, but I cannot wait to take up my position for next year. Besides having an amazing history of success, the team has a reputation for a no-nonsense and straightforward approach to racing, which suits me just fine."

Mark Webber has over a decade of motor racing experience, and has never failed to impress at every stage of his career. He rose to prominence in Formula One in his debut race in Melbourne in 2002 when he claimed a stunning 5th place for Minardi.

Sam Michael, WilliamsF1's Technical Director, sees the signing as more important than simply attracting a future World Champion to the team. "Mark is the kind of character who will give a whole new impetus to everyone employed at WilliamsF1 and at BMW. He is a driven person with one goal. Mark displays to me all of the characteristics on and off the track of a champion in the making, and I believe he will be a significant catalyst in improving our future results." 

Mario Theissen, BMW's Motorsport Director commented, "BMW is delighted that Mark is joining the team. He is clearly a focused driver and wants to win like we all do. He shows a great attitude towards his work and we are convinced that he will be a real fortification to the team's efforts. We have been fully involved and consulted in the process of recruiting Mark, and completely support his selection."

Webber was a relatively late starter by motor racing standards, only taking up karting at the age13 after a childhood spent playing and competing in a number of other sports in his native Australia. His swift progress claiming the Formula Ford Festival win in 1996 propelled the Australian into Formula 3, the FIA GT Championship with Mercedes and subsequently F3000, before Formula One beckoned. Testing for Benetton led Webber to a full-time drive for Minardi for the 2002 season, and his prowess attracted the attentions of Jaguar Racing. In 2003, he finished the season 10th in the drivers' championship, and scored 18 of the team's tally of 19 points for the year.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know why this post doesn't have any responses (repost?), but this is the best news I've heard about Williams in a *loooong* time. He's the only guy out there that I really wanted to see in a Williams seat next year.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

This is great news, and I have my fingers crossed that the FW27 will be up to snuff so "Wibbah" can really take it to the red cars next year! :thumbup:

Welcome to the team Mark! :banana:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbup:

Williams may have lost one driver who's not afraid to tussle (JPM), but they gained another. Great shot for Wibbah.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally! Another Australian who will get a shot at the F1 title. :thumbup: It's been a long time since Alan Jones and Jack Brabham (even further back).


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

It's about damn time! :thumbup: Bloody good decision Sir. Williams! Congrats Wibbah!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Finally! Another Australian who will get a shot at the F1 title. :thumbup: It's been a long time since Alan Jones and Jack Brabham (even further back).


:stupid:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:clap:


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

I hope Mika Hakkinen or Nick Heidfeld are driver #2... I would hate to see someone like David Coulthard who has never been that good in his 11 years get to stay at a top team.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I'd hesitate to say that DC has never been "good"... he's been at least that. He's just never been "great" and has nearly always been shown-up by his teammate. Even when his teammates were "better," there were always races where DC would be on top form and show them up.

But not being able to produce those top performances every race is why he gets slated. He's invisible in five races, then the sixth looks like a world beater.

That said, I hope Williams doesn't pick him either. 

He should go to Jag.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh, does anyone else notice that the "young gun" trend that started with Button and Raikkonen seems to be boomeranging the other way? Seems like Massa, Klien, etc., have people rethinking that trend? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

racerdave said:


> He should go to Jag.


Or DTM ...

-


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Maybe this means they'll ditch "Bud" as a sponsor and get Foster's instead... Even though Foster's is not "all that", it still beats "Bud" in my book... :beerchug:


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

I think Raikkonen is a top 3 F1 driver. However, I agree about Massa and Klein.. of course Klein brings much needed money to his team... Jos Verstappen made a career of being a poor driver but brought much needed Dutch money to the table.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

My point about Button and Kimi was that they seemed to start the "get 'em young" trend. Not knocking them at all.

It just seems like other (sauber, jag) got into the act as well (particularly when they could bring $$), but now the teams seem to be looking for more experience. Or maybe it's just looking that way because of Williams and Toyota? Good call on Jos. (his taking out montoya at Brazil still irks me)


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

I am a little nervous with Kimi and Monty on the same team next year. However, if they are smart with each other we should be ok... I just hate to see them take each other out like Monty and Jr. at Indy 3 years ago.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Maybe this means they'll ditch "Bud" as a sponsor and get Foster's instead... Even though Foster's is not "all that", it still beats "Bud" in my book... :beerchug:


Not a bad idea as Fosters is already a major sponsor of F1. Too bad very few Aussies actually drink Fosters, it's considered crap by most locals.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Just like Bud here...


----------

